# recommend "dry" soprano recording to investigate possible hearing impairment



## nusrat (Aug 31, 2018)

*recommend "dry" soprano recording to investigate possible hearing impairment*

I'm having a lot of trouble auditioning speakers, to the point where I'm beginning to think it might be a defect in my hearing. After a long absence from the classical listening I grew up with, I now find the sound of recorded upper vocal registers to contain so much distortion as to be intolerable. (No, I've never abused my hearing. But for decades I've lived with unrelenting tinnitus, of the variety which sounds like the steady high frequencies which used to be produced continuously by CRT TVs. And yes, I'll eventually seek professional medical consultation, but first I want to confirm that it's not my imagination.)

I've tried listening to numerous recordings of respected singers on respected labels. Finally I decided I needed to listen to live in-person performances to eliminate the technology variables. But I've been to two performances in the last ten days (one a-capella choral, one Handel opera with chamber ensemble), and both venues were much too reverberant. Suitable live performances can't be summoned on-demand.

So I'm looking for a recording of a solo soprano, preferably unaccompanied, preferably single-mic'ed, in a very "dry" venue -- a low-reverberant room, or even outdoors.

P.S. -- I've already looked in my local libraries for recorded items like exercises or lessons for singers.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Just as a suggestion, if it were me, I’d ask a friend over to see if they heard the same distortion or possible problems with the speakers, then go from there. In any event, I hope you’re able to sort out the problem soon to your satisfaction.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2018)

I'm not sure you methodology is sound and Larkenfield's suggestion is a good one. But one dry recording of a relatively unadorned female voice I can think of is Schubert Wintereisse with Fassbaender. Although that is an alto part.


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

See an audiologist


----------

